# Welcome Jon Land and The Audio Insider as a new Sponsor at HTS!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jon Lane is no stranger to many of you, especially those who may own Swan, Arx or Dana Speakers. As the name implies, The Audio Insider, also known as TAI, develops, manufactures, and/or partners with other manufactures to seek out and acquire high-value and high performance audio products and then pass them on to you at a real savings. All products are built to high industry standards by professional, experienced, long-term, reputable providers. Many are either designed by TAI or designed in close conjunction with original manufacturers.

Swan loudspeakers are made by one of the largest loudspeaker manufacturers in the world, with many models co-designed or otherwise unique to our distribution. Our relationship with Swan spans fifteen years. As of 2011, TAI solely builds and backs the Arx and Dana brands. 

The Audio Insider is now officially a new sponsor and will have their very own forum... The Audio Insider... here at HTS! Please be sure to visit the new forum to keep up with news about new products and specials from The Audio Insider, as well as ask any questions you may have.

You may already be aware that The Audio Insider has donated the Arx Speakers for our $10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway.








We look forward to having Jon and The Audio Insider on board with us here at HTS.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the shack guys, we are so blessed to keep getting such quality sponsors. Look forward to your forum & thanks for donating the speakers for the drawing.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome Jon, it's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to see The Audio Insider and Jon Lane here at HTS!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS Jon and TAI! :wave:


----------

